# cHilln with Danielle



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

I was supposed to pick Danielle up at her house in NSB for a day of hardcore fishing. She has never caught a redfish much less any fish besides a blue Gill, So I wanted to at least show her what a redfish looks like. My alarm clock didn't wake me up untill 5:30 and it had been going off since 4:00. I Threw my rods and stuff in the Honda and headed to the cHill to pick up the skiff then to her house to pick her up. When I arived she had me a chik fila breakfast ready for me 

Sun coming up in the cHill








We headed to CNS to launch because I figured the water was still too low to run through slippery. Throughout the fishing day I drifted twice from Orange Island almost all the way to Jb's.








11.30 rolled around and we headed to Jb's to join where Mikey, Owen, Phil, Dr. chris and Ray for some lunch(TY PHIL!!!)

the crowd...








Danielle Snapped a few shots of me Spinning around while loading the boat








>Gheenoe-- > --Hells Bay--








We then headed to wash the boat off and take it back to lopez. I was quite disappointed that I couldn't find us any fish today so I drove through a local "trailer park" and fished the canals and visited with some friends. As Danielle and I fished these Canals I realized that this is where the love for fishing is planted, its not on the Lagoon, Its the Simplicity and Fun of catching those little bass that will hook someone on fishing and then they will gain a respect for the Flats. So from now on I think I will take her to the pond so she can start out how I did.

Good seeing Larry and Bill in the cHill
















Mr fugly with a bass








and Drumb roll please......







Danielle's first whopper fish.....


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Het a haircut Hippie!!


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Very nice relaxing report


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice post. You are developing a nice style to your writing and your photography. Keep it up.


----------



## McFly (Jan 17, 2007)

Nice report Tanner. I have never met you, but as a parent I have been around a lot of kids your age and it seems like you are in a class of your own. Humility and respect are traits not often seen at that age. The JB's crowd is raising you well!

Good job!


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

> I Threw my rods and stuff in the Honda and headed to the cHill to pick up the skiff then to her house to pick her up.


Don't be afraid of what you have, you have a canoe with a big engine [smiley=bitchslap.gif]


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Yay Danielle!!!


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

cool report looking like chopper over here with that hair


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

It was cut off today


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> Mr fugly


Don't be so hard on yourself. We're more than happy to do it for you. That's what friends are for.


----------



## Miami101 (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice photos.......................................................keep them coming........


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Oh my GOD do you look like your mother!  


(That's not a bad thing kiddo)


----------

